# Opinoins on small square balers



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi folks some really good reading here for sure! 
Any how here is my story: Pops is getting older and so is all his equipment, baler is a NH 310 that has baled too much cordwood....don't ask.. and needs to be replaced. What is a good reliable baler? Needs to make 40-50# bales consistantly and be able to run behind a 40hp tractor in a bind. Have 97hp availble.
Oh and JD stuff is out of the question.. local dealer is horrible.
We do on average 10-15k bales a season except this year.. drought killed us only made adout 5k. Anyways used or new if its not too $$ center or side pick up?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A older Hesston or a later MF/Hesston(1835) would be a great choice for you for consistent bales that will operate behind a 40 hp tractor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

a NH570 is a good baler with hyd tension. If I were buying today, I would probably go for a MF1840 with blower, hyd tension and thrower. Just like the turning options better in a small field. What would really neat would be a selfpropelled 1840 but then you would not have the weight for a kicker wagon, bummer...


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Just a thought, would you have enough height with your 40 horse for a inline? Of course a shield or two underneath is an option and I've seen a guy with a little Kubota drive back and fourth over the windrow to squash it down.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Wethay said:


> Just a thought, would you have enough height with your 40 horse for a inline? Of course a shield or two underneath is an option and I've seen a guy with a little Kubota drive back and fourth over the windrow to squash it down.


He may have to slow down a bit but it should be able to do it, don't forget that this is in pinch his reg tractor has 97hp


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

What 40hp tractor are we talking about? If it's a real farm tractor nearly any baler could be used with it in a pinch.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Something like these Mike?

https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/5831592478.html

http://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/5836013949.html

https://lincoln.craigslist.org/grd/5829283510.html


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Them units are kinda far away from Mass. I've been looking and found only 1 Case inline so far way out in NY. 
I really like the simplicity of the inline units for sure! And price is comprable to any of the newer NH balers (570s) only thing is it needs a kicker on it, I dont have multiple loader tractors to handle accumulated bales.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I get your local JD dealer is horrible, but IMHO dealers that know anything about a square baler, regardless of the color/brand are few and far between - so unless there is a warranty issue....

IMHO - for a used baler, you'll get better and more informed/accurate info regarding a repair, adjustment or simply using any color square baler from forums such as this.

Having said that.....

There is a nice looking JD square baler coming up for sale in Chichester NH on October 30 with a kicker.

Here is the link: https://westernmass.craigslist.org/grq/5835029477.html

A 40 PTO hp tractor IMHO will run this baler.

In searching Massachusetts and over in the Hudson Valley of NY, I would have thought a lot of balers would be on CL - but just isn't.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

In my neck of the woods, most everyone that makes small squares runs New Holland because they make good equipment and we have good dealer support. The BC5070 Hayline is the most popular model, and they can sure take a hard beating for a long time. I had a JD 337 for a long time, and though it served me well, I wouldn't trade my NH for it.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Don't forget NH still makes a small baler model 5050 according to there web site only requires 35 hp I would go with dealer support. NH and Heston are both good balers.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks folks for all the input on this. Unfotunately i am not color blind except for one color and it is a good personal reason that i despize one color..the best dealer and deal would not change my mind and I would not hold it against anyone except myself if I ever parked that color in my yard..
I like the inlines alot and I like NH too and in the end my go with one if I cant find an inline. I really like the low direct pickup especially if we have another year like this one we just got over... The realy fine grass just rolls infront of the side pickup rigs because the fingers are so banged far apart and the radius so large..really makes it hard to make a good bale fast enough.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Must be orange  purty sure kubota and allis never made a baler.....you'll be ok


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

LOL no i actually like K'botys they have really come a long way and make a super diesel engine. 
No i like all things Red,Orange,Yellow and Blue and Especially Brown and White as I grew up on one and we did some amazing things together.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

skyrydr2 said:


> Thanks folks for all the input on this. Unfotunately i am not color blind except for one color and it is a good personal reason that i despize one color..the best dealer and deal would not change my mind and I would not hold it against anyone except myself if I ever parked that color in my yard..
> I like the inlines alot and I like NH too and in the end my go with one if I cant find an inline. I really like the low direct pickup especially if we have another year like this one we just got over... The realy fine grass just rolls infront of the side pickup rigs because the fingers are so banged far apart and the radius so large..really makes it hard to make a good bale fast enough.


I don't know what happened with that one color but unless you were screwed from corporate, I'd think you could do business with another dealer. Your call though.

...

Is your 310 not super sweep? Describing the teeth as far apart makes me wonder. Everything built since then should have a better ability to pick up fine grass.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Corprate issue.. 
The old 310 NH is whipped! It must have dang near 250000 bales through it.most all the chains and bearings are still good but the box and feed fingers are whipped as is the plunger too. I yried to straighten it out this summer to no avail... its had it!
That TS125A had no mercy on it and was never the same after it was pulled through a wet section of field with full wagon in tow... 125 gave a little whistle of the turbo and never slowed up, wagon axles were grading mudd...
I think it stressed that baler good because the hitch/tounge never worked good afterwards.
Well that 125 is gone now (stolen) had no theft..only fire..dummm dummmm dummm...paid cash for it so theft was an option..DOH..


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Idaho Hay said:


> I wouldn't trade my NH for it.


Till you try an inline, not to disparage the NH but IMO the only way to get a NH over Hesston/MF would be dealer availability. The inline is so much easier to manoeuvre and set up, plus much less leaf loss that you wouldn't believe


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

skyrydr2 said:


> Well that 125 is gone now (stolen) had no theft....


Do you live close to Martha's Vineyard.....if so look there first.

Regards, Mike


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks Mike, but that rig has been gone now for almost 8 years.. paid 58k for it new in 02.
Looked into getting a newer one and could not believe the $$ they were pulling.. so that was out of the question. Then i found this Case 1594 for 5k and bought it.. i have dumped almost $700 back at it to make it decent to operate most of that was for glass.
I just found a Case inline with kicker for 15k not far from me. Ill try and get over to look at it and see if its worth that ? Its an 8530 i think?


----------



## wentworth6 (Jun 26, 2015)

Just started this year with a inline. Will never go back. eats hay bales are very uniform. hydraulic tensioner is great


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Must be orange  purty sure kubota and allis never made a baler.....you'll be ok


Allis made a few square balers. Good balers but are dang near impossible to get parts for without a parts machine or a machine shop


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Vol said:


> A older Hesston or a later MF/Hesston(1835) would be a great choice for you for consistent bales that will operate behind a 40 hp tractor.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I agree - love my Hesston 4550. Had it 4 years now. And for those that say 40 HP is not enough, I only have 26.5 PTO and am at 6500 feet, so probably less, and it runs fine, even at less than 540 RPM. The inline fits thru smaller gates. and has less moving parts and takes up less storage space. They also have much less dynamic loading on the tractor. I have run both. I can also get beautiful 50 to 55 lb bales with no issues. No banana bales either. The inline is also much more tolerant of varying windrows. You can easily handle the current MF 1836 or possibly the next model up. Only difference is the pick up head width. Hope this helps


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

What models would be considered an "older Hesston"?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

paoutdoorsman said:


> What models would be considered an "older Hesston"?


The 45 series.....4550, 4570 and 4590.

Regards, Mike


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Must be orange  purty sure kubota and allis never made a baler.....you'll be ok


Never say never - Kubota now has their own balers and other hay equipment  - they bought out Keverland


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Vol said:


> The 45 series.....4550, 4570 and 4590.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Also under the New Idea brand (Agro) and Case/IH. Now Massy/ Hesston. If you do a search I believe you can find the history. Many of the current parts fit my older Hesston - things have not changed much.

One thing to check, When Massy/Hesston came out with the 1840 a lot of folks traided up. So there may be some good used one around. That model is one of the top rated balers around depending on who you ask and what test was done where.  For the bigger tractors that model is one hay eating monster - at least around here.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

So I'm not the only one that can't stand Padulas. The problem here is Deere corporate wants dealers to have huge showrooms and be churning lots of small stuff around here. So they closed the actual farm dealers and gave us state monopoly dealers.

But on topic I agree with the inline, I went with a CIH 8530 just cause that's what showed up at the auction. But I'll never go back to a traditional offset.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

YODA said:


> Also under the New Idea brand (Agro) and Case/IH. Now Massy/ Hesston. If you do a search I believe you can find the history. Many of the current parts fit my older Hesston - things have not changed much.
> 
> One thing to check, When Massy/Hesston came out with the 1840 a lot of folks traided up. So there may be some good used one around. That model is one of the top rated balers around depending on who you ask and what test was done where.  For the bigger tractors that model is one hay eating monster - at least around here.


Hesston, New Idea, AGCO, Massey, Challenger, Case... It's been cross-branded a bit. Each row represents one model of baler:

14x18" Balers:

-Hesston 4500

-Hesston 4550, New Idea 7205, AGCO 7105, Massey 1835/1836, Case 8520

-Hesston 4570, New Idea 7210, AGCO 7110, Massey 1837/1838, Challenger SB34/1838, Case 8530

-Hesston 4590, New Idea 7215, AGCO 7115, Massey 1839/1840, Challenger SB36/1840, Case 8545

16x18" Balers:

-Hesston 4600, Case 8540

-Hesston 4650, Case 8550

-Hesston 4655, New Idea 7220, AGCO 7120, Massey 1841/1842, Challenger SB44/1842, Case 8555

The Massey/Challenger 1836/1838/1840/1842 are the newest iterations and have some small changes over past models such as the tension pump, twine boxes, etc.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Where were you years ago when I was looking. This is a fascistic list that should be saved some were for others.

As for my self, I am saving it - however with my senior moments I am not sure if I can find it again


----------

